# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  مستحبات ليلة الزفاف ( خاص للعرسان فقط )

## عمار ابو الحسين

مستحبات ليلة الزفاف

حتى تحل البركة في ليلة زفاف الزوجة إلى زوجها وتعم البركة أجواء حفلة العرس ارتأيت أن أكتب مستحبات ليلة الزفاف هدية إلى العروس والعريس لنشر عبير الخيرات والمسرات في هذا العش السعيد والجديد. 

1- غسل رجلي العروس وصب الماء في الدار : 
روي عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : أوصى رسول الله (ص) علي بن أبي طالب (ع) فقال : يا علي إذا أُدخلت العروس بيتك فاخلع خفَّها حين تجلس واغسل رجليها وصُبَّ الماء من باب دارك إلى أقصى دارك فإن إن فعلت ذلك أخرج الله من دارك سبعين ألف لون من الفقر وأدخل فيها سبعين ألف لون من الغنى وسبعين لوناً من البركة وأنزل عليك سبعين رحمة ترفرف على رأس عروسك حتى تنال بركتها كل زاوية في بيتك وتأمن العروس من الجنون والجذام والبرص أن يصيبها ما دامت في تلك الدار. 

2- صلاة ركعتين 
إذا قرب الزفاف يستحب أن تأمرها أن تصلي ركعتين ( استحباباً ) وتكون على وضوء إذا أُدخلت عليك وتصلي أنت أيضاً مثل ذلك ( ركعتين استحباباً ) وتحمد الله وتصلي على النبي وآله وتقول : (( اللهم ارزقني إلفها وودها ورضاها بي وارضني بها واجمع بيننا بأحسن اجتماع وأيسر ائتلاف فإنك تحب الحلال وتكره الحرام )) 

3- الدعاء 
عن الإمام الصادق (ع) أنه قال : لبعض أصحابه : إذا أدخلت عليك أهلك فخذ بناصيتها واستقبل بها القبلة وقل : (( اللهم بأمانتك أخذتها وبكلماتك استحللتُ فرجها ، فإن قضيت لي منها ولداً فاجعله مباركاً سوياً ولا تجعل للشيطان فيه شركاً ولا نصيباً )) 

وعن أبي بصير قال قال أبو عبد الله (ع) : يا أبا محمد أي شيء يقول الرجل منكم إذا دخلت عليه امرأته ؟ 
قلت : جعلت فداك ، أيستطيع الرجل أن يقول شيئاً ؟ 
قال (ع) : ألا أعلمك ما تقول ؟ 
قلتُ : بلى 
قال (ع) : تقول: (( بكلمات الله استحللتُ فرجها وفي أمانة الله أخذتها ، اللهم إن قضيت لي في رحمها شيئاً فاجعله بارّاً تقياً واجعله مسلماً سوياً ولا تجعل فيه شركاً للشيطان... )) 

وقبل المباشرة : 

4- الاستعاذة والتسمية : 
الاستعاذة والتسمية قبل الجماع من أهم المستحبات في هذه الليلة وتتأكد التسمية في هذا الموطن أي قبل المباشرة وهي في غاية الأهمية فعن ابن القدّاح عن أبي عبد الله (ع ) قال : قال أمير المؤمنين (ع) إذا جامع أحدكم فليقل (( بسم الله وبالله اللهم جنبني الشيطان وجنب الشيطان ما رزقتني )) قال : فإن قضى الله بينهما ولداً لا يضره الشيطان بشيء. 

وعن الحلبي قال : قال أبو عبد الله (ع) : في الرجل إذا أتى أهله وخشي أن يشاركه الشيطان قال : يقول بسم الله ، ويتعوذ من الشيطان. 

وورد أيضاً في طلب الولد (( اللهم ارزقني ولداً واجعله تقياً ذكياً ليس في خلقه زيادةٌ ولا نقصان واجعل عاقبته إلى خير )) 

داعين الله عز وجل أن يرزق المتزوجين ذرية صالحة وبالرفاء والبنين وبارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما في خير . 

وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلمو  خوي على الموضوع والمستحبات

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والحمد لله الذي جعل الزواج مقراً وسكناً لكل من الزوجين والحمد لله الذي ألف بين القلوب ليجمع بين زوجين يسودهم الحب والوئام فيوفقهم الرحمن ببركات أهل البيت عليهم السلام وملائكته* 
*سلامُ من الله ورحمتة وبركاتة عليك أخي الكريم عمار ابو الحسين*  
*ومستحبات في غاية الأهمية على الزوجين ان لايغفلا عنها ليبارك الله لهما في حياتهم الزوجية*  




> *غسل رجلي العروس وصب الماء في الدار :* 
> *روي عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : أوصى رسول الله (ص) علي بن أبي طالب (ع) فقال : يا علي إذا أُدخلت العروس بيتك فاخلع خفَّها حين تجلس واغسل رجليها وصُبَّ الماء من باب دارك إلى أقصى دارك فإن إن فعلت ذلك أخرج الله من دارك سبعين ألف لون من الفقر وأدخل فيها سبعين ألف لون من الغنى وسبعين لوناً من البركة وأنزل عليك سبعين رحمة ترفرف على رأس عروسك حتى تنال بركتها كل زاوية في بيتك وتأمن العروس من الجنون والجذام والبرص أن يصيبها ما دامت في تلك الدار*



*عمل يقوم به الزوج ليزيح عن الزوجة الخوف ويجعل في قلبها الطمئنينة والسكينة وموقف يبقى في ذاكرة المرأة وتجعل مكانة الزوج كبيرة وعظيمة في نفسها لاتنساه إلى آخر يوم من عمرها*  
*الذي يستدعي الى الغرابة اخي الكريم عمار ابو الحسين ان معظم الازواج وتستطيع تقول الاغلب في غفلة عن هذا الشئ مع ان هذا الموقف في غاية العظمة بين الزوجين وخاصة في اول ليلة بينهما مع بعضها البعض في بيتاً واحد تحت سقفاً واحد*  
*والأغرب بأننا نرى من بعض الأشخاص بانهم اخذو هذا الأمر بصورة وشكل آخر كأن يضعو قدم الزوج أمام قدم الزوجة ويجعلو الأصبع الأبهام لكل الرجلين متلاصقين مع بعضهم البعض ويجلبو ماء ورد وريحان وبعض النقود المعدنية ويجعلوها في طشت هذا عند البعض* 
*والبعض الأخر في مناطق آخر والأقرب في الأحساء وصلني من بعض الأخوات بأن البعض يجعلو كف الزوج مع كف الزوجة ويفعلون بنفس مايفعلون في الأرجل*  
*عادات وتقاليد تربو عليها آبائنا وآمهاتنا وكبرو على هذا الشئ ولم يأتي أحد ليوضح لهم الصورة الحقيقة لهذا الفعل ولو وضحت فمن الصعب ان تقنعهم بعادات وتقاليد متمسكين بها خاصة الكبار في السن*  
*أتقدم لك أخي الكريم بجزيل الشكر والأمتنان على هذا الموضوع الذي يفيد كل من مقبل على الزواج وهناك الكثير الكثير على الزوجين معرفته قبل ليلة الزواج ليستفيدو به في حياتهم الزوجية*  
*اسأل الله العلي القدير بأن يوفق كل زوج وزوجة ويسعد كل من هو مقبل على الحياة الزوجية وأن يرزق كل شاب فتاة مؤمنة صالحة تحفظة في نفسها وماله بحق محمد وآل محمد*  
*تقبل أخي الكريم عمار ابو الحسين فائق تقديري وأحترامي لك* 
*والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين* 
*نســـــــــــــألكم الدعـــــــــاء* 
*أختك* 
*القلب الوفي*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء والتقدير لبشاير على المرور الكريم 

أختي الكريمة القلب الوفي لا حرمني الله تعالى يتشريفك لي بمرورك الكريم

وقد صدقتي اختي الكريمة علينا دائما ان نتبع ما يأتي الينا عن طريق محمد وآل بيته عليهم الصلاة والسلام وأن لا نتمسك بعادات وتقاليد نا انزل الله تعالى بها من سلطان .

تقبلي فائق احترامي

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## نور الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته 

شكرا اخي عمار على الموضوع 

والله يعطيك العافية 

وعذرا تطفلت على الموضوع 

برغم من انك كاتب ( للعرسان فقط )

امزح طبعا 

تحياتي لك اخي 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لك اختي ام محمد وبارك الله فيك

وقد قلت للعرسان فقط حتى يتطفل الكل على المروضوع وما احلاه من تطفل .

نسالك الدعاء

----------

